# New Berber Skink Set Up



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

I recently acquired a pair of Berber skinks, that have been kept for a year in a 
45 x 35 x 30 cm glass viv with just a UV light and a heatmat! :devil:

I've finished setting up their new home today and figured i'd share some pics. 
Hopefully they'll be much happier in their new 4 ft x 1.5 ft home. : victory:

I was told they are male and female and tend to agree looking at their head shapes (see pic) 
and the male has lost a couple of toes and both have regened tails, but they are such 
characters, are very tame and interact with each other so well I just couldn't 
leave them where they were. :whistling2:

They are feeding well on mealworms and crickets. I'm aiming for a 105 F basking spot, 
using a sand substrate with a small orchid bark area and intend to add a few live aloe 
plants and maybe another female at some point with a view to breeding.

Any other ideas as well as, hopefully, confirmation on sexing these guys welcomed. 

I've taken most of my guidance from here.



Thinking male on the right (Bubble) & female on the left (Yep, Squeak : victory.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful skinks mate, sure they will appreciate the new space!
As for the handling, they look amazingly comfortable with you considering you just got them, nice one  .


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> Beautiful skinks mate, sure they will appreciate the new space!
> As for the handling, they look amazingly comfortable with you considering you just got them, nice one  .


Yeah they are gorgeous and incredibly tame, I can put my hand in the viv 
and the male will run up my arm! : victory:

Once the viv was leveling off around the right temps I put them in for the 
first time and once they'd warmed up I filmed them, you can check it out here.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Love how active and communal they are, and how the adventurous one kept slipping off things lol, that made me giggle. Great setup mate, looks like theyre really happy in there.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

looks ace, i would agree with you regarding sexing but the only way to be 100% sure is to breed them.

another good source of infor is here
Berber / Schneider's Skink (Eumeces schneideri) care sheet

also here... 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/747167-berber-skink-care-sheet.html


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

berbers said:


> looks ace, i would agree with you regarding sexing but the only way to be 100% sure is to breed them.
> 
> another good source of infor is here
> Berber / Schneider's Skink (Eumeces schneideri) care sheet
> ...


Have those bookmarked too but thanks. : victory: 

You say in your care sheet to provide them with a water bowl large enough for them to climb in, 
i'm using an egg cup size bowl at least whilst the humidity gets down to appropriate levels and 
changing water daily. It states else where that this is adequate. 

I plan to put a coconut with sphagnum moss in to provide a wet/nest box and was hoping this 
would be sufficient.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

i 've always used a shallow bowl, mainly for their "entertainment" as my males partucularly like to splash around. its not essential tho as long as they've got access to fresh drinking water


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

berbers said:


> i 've always used a shallow bowl, mainly for their "entertainment" as my males partucularly like to splash around. its not essential tho as long as they've got access to fresh drinking water


Do you have any problems with humidity?


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

Panthraz said:


> Do you have any problems with humidity?


its always stable around 30% with water in the cool end. shedding time i might give it a spray 2-3 times a week but they dont normally need it


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

berbers said:


> its always stable around 30% with water in the cool end. shedding time i might give it a spray 2-3 times a week but they dont normally need it



Yeah i'm aiming for 30%, gradually getting there, it's down to 54% and falling.

I'm in the process of making a raised platform over the bark for the water bowl 
and a food dish, They sure have some range when they dig! :whip:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Well they seem to be liking their new home ....










I finished the raised platform for them today and they seem to enjoy base jumping from it. :jump:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Quick update, both are doing very well and making full use of their new home.

I can also confirm the suspected male is now confirmed as such, I've just seen 
him pop his bits out when he pooped as well as leaving a sperm plug. : victory:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

I can also confirm the suspected female is indeed female as I saw them mating today!! :no1: (see here)


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks good, only thing i would say is to make sure they have alot of sand, mine seem to really appreciate being able to burrow into the sand. I used to keep mine with a hot spot of about 35'C, however now the hot spot is around 45'C / close to 50'C, and i find they thrive much better with a hotter area, as mine eat much more and are more active with a higher temperature.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Bit of an update, I didn't really like the rocks being used as a basking area as I was always a little concerned they 
would burrow under them and could become trapped so I decided to make them a raised area with a roofing slate instead. 
I may also be adding another female soon and wanted to ensure there was adequate basking surface to avoid any conflict. 

I've also added a hamster wheel, which the male absolutely loves, he'd mastered it 2 minutes after I put it in. See here 












And the stars themselves. : victory:


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

love the hamster wheel idea, take it theres no chance of getting his tail caught?

didnt your female lay eggs a while back or am i just imagining this? if she did i'd love to know how she got on.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

berbers said:


> love the hamster wheel idea, take it theres no chance of getting his tail caught?
> 
> didnt your female lay eggs a while back or am i just imagining this? if she did i'd love to know how she got on.


I've seen many vids with berbers using wheels on Youtube but all the wheels have a sweeping bar 
which could potentially cause tail injuries, but with this one there's no chance at all. :2thumb:

That's right, she did lay a single egg but it was infertile, from the few breeding reports i've managed 
to find the first breeding always seems to result in a single infertile egg, so fingers crossed for next season. : victory:

I did post a blog of the breeding diary incase anyone was interested.


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my god I think I am in love with your skinks and set up, really they are amazing looking creatures I am full of envy.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

slizard said:


> Oh my god I think I am in love with your skinks and set up, really they are amazing looking creatures I am full of envy.


 
Thank you, :no1: they are very cool little guys, so friendly and inquisitive,
i'd definately recommend them to anyone, the setup is simple too really. : victory:


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> Thank you, :no1: they are very cool little guys, so friendly and inquisitive,
> i'd definately recommend them to anyone, the setup is simple too really. : victory:


I really fancy Skinks but really worried about captive bred which most round me are, this worries me as I really dont want something thats possibly vicious or ripped from its natural enviroment.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

slizard said:


> I really fancy Skinks but really worried about captive bred which most round me are, this worries me as I really dont want something thats possibly vicious or ripped from its natural enviroment.


 
I think you mean wild caught and I used to feel the same way but that said, the ones around you are already here and 
are destined to become someones pet, so if you are confident you can provide them with the best possible care 
(possibly better than the person who walks in behind you :hmm why not let it be you? : victory:


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> I think you mean wild caught and I used to feel the same way but that said, the ones around you are already here and
> are destined to become someones pet, so if you are confident you can provide them with the best possible care
> (possibly better than the person who walks in behind you :hmm why not let it be you? : victory:


lol yeah wild caught and right will now one or two I love them really do and there are true fire Skinks and Berbers.... not sure which yours look lush so leaning to Berbers.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

slizard said:


> lol yeah wild caught and right will now one or two I love them really do and there are true fire Skinks and Berbers.... not sure which yours look lush so leaning to Berbers.


 
Ultimate skink has to be the blue tongue IMO. :no1:


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> Ultimate skink has to be the blue tongue IMO. :no1:


oh yeah but they are number one on high cost XD


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

slizard said:


> oh yeah but they are number one on high cost XD


True but worth every penny and it's a small investment considering they can 
live for 20 years or more. : victory:


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> True but worth every penny and it's a small investment considering they can
> live for 20 years or more. : victory:


mmm might have to save up cause I am really really not keen on supporting a industry robbing the natural enviroment of animals with wc animals.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

slizard said:


> mmm might have to save up cause I am really really not keen on supporting a industry robbing the natural enviroment of animals with wc animals.


 
You do see CB berbers very occasionally and if you could buy a pair and breed them
succesfully then you'd be doing your bit that way I guess.

Apparently my two where CB but i'm not sure if that's true or not. 

I can recommend blueys though, great characters, you can see mine here.


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> You do see CB berbers very occasionally and if you could buy a pair and breed them
> succesfully then you'd be doing your bit that way I guess.
> 
> Apparently my two where CB but i'm not sure if that's true or not.
> ...


oh my god your bluey's are so goregous!!! I am saving up my money could take a few months but gonna get a blue


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

slizard said:


> oh my god your bluey's are so goregous!!! I am saving up my money could take a few months but gonna get a blue


I only have the one but thank you and i'm sure you won't regret it. : victory:


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

These are a pair of lovely skinks just out of curiosity how old are they?


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

samandcharlotte said:


> These are a pair of lovely skinks just out of curiosity how old are they?


Thank you, apparently they are CB and are around 5 years old but i'm not
sure how accurate that is.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> Thank you, apparently they are CB and are around 5 years old but i'm not
> sure how accurate that is.


Correction i've just found out they were 16 months old when I got them in February this year.
So they will have been born approx. sept 2010.


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> Correction i've just found out they were 16 months old when I got them in February this year.
> So they will have been born approx. sept 2010.


thanks for updating me I'm i little worried my skink was under fed and stunted his growth as he around same age but a lot smaller (but it could just be images making them looking bigger)


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

samandcharlotte said:


> thanks for updating me I'm i little worried my skink was under fed and stunted his growth as he around same age but a lot smaller (but it could just be images making them looking bigger)


Feel free to post some pics. :2thumb:


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

hear he is the second image makes me :lol2: had him out to put new chippings in when put him back he ran to the glass
. now i look at the images he looks bigger than he really is hes around the 2 years and over mark


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

samandcharlotte said:


> hear he is the second image makes me :lol2: had him out to put new chippings in when put him back he ran to the glass
> . now i look at the images he looks bigger than he really is hes around the 2 years and over mark


 
He looks very healthy and I wouldn't say underweight at all, although looking 
at the head I think he could possibly be a she, an overhead shot would help confirm this. : victory:

Looks like he could have some shed still left on his toes there, unless it's just the pic, 
unfortunately my male has lost a few toes probably down to poor sheds in the past 
before I got him so may be worth just keeping an eye on.


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

thats the best i could get i over looked the shed bit on the one foot hes missing he nail


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Certainly looks more likely to be female to me, here's a head shot of my two, the female is on the left if it helps to compare them.


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

i think I'm going to settle with he is in fact a she I've only had it for a month and it was about 2 with previous owner this is my first reptile that why i was nervous looking at photos of over male Berber skinks seeing they was a lot larger thanks for you help its put my mind at rest noing she is healthy


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

samandcharlotte said:


> i think I'm going to settle with he is in fact a she I've only had it for a month and it was about 2 with previous owner this is my first reptile that why i was nervous looking at photos of over male Berber skinks seeing they was a lot larger thanks for you help its put my mind at rest noing she is healthy


 
She lools very healthy imo, sexing by head/neck shape isn't 100% acurate
so it may be worth watching for when the little guy poops. My male 
sometimes pops his bits out when he goes, as well as leaving the occasional 
sperm plug, if there are no signs of these for about a week i'd be 99% sure it's female. : victory:


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> She lools very healthy imo, sexing by head/neck shape isn't 100% acurate
> so it may be worth watching for when the little guy poops. My male
> sometimes pops his bits out when he goes, as well as leaving the occasional
> sperm plug, if there are no signs of these for about a week i'd be 99% sure it's female. : victory:


ill keep a eye out i just contacted the old owner the guy he got them of he was part of a breading pair and one died the original owner just assumed it was the female but was never sure


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

Lovely Berber skinks, I had one in the past that I rehomed and died a couple years later. This was a few years back and was pretty sure it was WC. Rather scatty. Seeing yours has made me think about them again, I would like a couple. What size viv is that? Very nice set up indeed.


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

Phil3822 said:


> Lovely Berber skinks, I had one in the past that I rehomed and died a couple years later. This was a few years back and was pretty sure it was WC. Rather scatty. Seeing yours has made me think about them again, I would like a couple. What size viv is that? Very nice set up indeed.


I've finished setting up their new home today and figured i'd share some pics. 
Hopefully they'll be much happier in their new 4 ft x 1.5 ft home. form the original post by Panthraz for his pair


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

I am sooo not having fun trying to find Skinks in cardiff within busable distance, one day so help me god I will get a vehicle or someone to drive me round....yours are sooo stunning WANTS bad even and I know this makes me horrid looked at online stores....no one seems to have any.


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

slizard said:


> I am sooo not having fun trying to find Skinks in cardiff within busable distance, one day so help me god I will get a vehicle or someone to drive me round....yours are sooo stunning WANTS bad even and I know this makes me horrid looked at online stores....no one seems to have any.


mine was pot luck i was looking for a reptile online on gumtree preloved and so on, then on gumtree i found her with its setup from a guy downsizing his collection. to me using online sellers isn't a bad thing i no its not idea to send them in a box but sometimes its the only way its who's buying them that worries me in a pet shop they can tell if its going to be cared for and looked after . but over the internet these no noing


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

samandcharlotte said:


> mine was pot luck i was looking for a reptile online on gumtree preloved and so on, then on gumtree i found her with its setup from a guy downsizing his collection. to me using online sellers isn't a bad thing i no its not idea to send them in a box but sometimes its the only way its who's buying them that worries me in a pet shop they can tell if its going to be cared for and looked after . but over the internet these no noing


yeah I am trying to wait but its getting sooo hard I just hate seeing that empty viv on my desk every day, so used to having my honey climb out and snuggle up to me.


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

slizard said:


> yeah I am trying to wait but its getting sooo hard I just hate seeing that empty viv on my desk every day, so used to having my honey climb out and snuggle up to me.


one will come along dose your local reptile/pet shop not have any or be able to get one in for you or no a breader

(mines the one later in the thread)


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

slizard said:


> yeah I am trying to wait but its getting sooo hard I just hate seeing that empty viv on my desk every day, so used to having my honey climb out and snuggle up to me.


If you can wait till after xmas i'll have 1.0.1 available (0.0.1 presumed female but unproven so have to sell her as unsexed) both very well conditioned.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Phil3822 said:


> Lovely Berber skinks, I had one in the past that I rehomed and died a couple years later. This was a few years back and was pretty sure it was WC. Rather scatty. Seeing yours has made me think about them again, I would like a couple. What size viv is that? Very nice set up indeed.


Thank you :2thumb:. 

Mine can be scatty but that's just berbers I think lol, it all adds to their character IMO. 
The viv is a Vivexotic LX48 4 ft by 1.5 ft, more than enough room for my pair and 
I will hopefully be adding a second female in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

All sounds good, I think that is where I went wrong. I never had any others with him however looking at yours it is nice to see them together. I have a spare 4x2 so something to think about.


----------



## Scott2805 (Jun 21, 2012)

slizard said:


> I am sooo not having fun trying to find Skinks in cardiff within busable distance, one day so help me god I will get a vehicle or someone to drive me round....yours are sooo stunning WANTS bad even and I know this makes me horrid looked at online stores....no one seems to have any.


I just picked up a stunning 14,month old male from cylfynydd reptiles near Pontypridd, as I live in Merthyr myself, they said there shouldn't be a problem sourcing me a female.. Pm me for the number if your interested maybe they can't find you 1/2/3 :2thumb:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Phil3822 said:


> All sounds good, I think that is where I went wrong. I never had any others with him however looking at yours it is nice to see them together. I have a spare 4x2 so something to think about.


 
I can heartily recommend blue tongues too if you have a spare viv of those proportions. :2thumb:


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

Got the Blue Tongue already  Was looking into CB Berbers today, hard to come by that I can be confident are CB. Probably have to get them from Germany. I know very few people who breed CB berbers.


----------

